# PM-45M-CNC



## Titanium (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been trading emails with Matt on and off for a little while about the Precision Matthews PM-45M-CNC turnkey CNC'ed RF45 mill.  He says that there have been user reviews on this mill here on hobby-machinist and CNCZone, but I've been unable to find them.  I've found a couple of threads where people have ordered these mills, but haven't found anyone who has actually received one yet.

Does anyone know of a PM-45M-CNC review?

Titanium


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve (Jumps4) has VHC'd a RF-45 and is very happy with it.  I think he and another fello did another one and a smaller machine too.  Might wait till Steve shows up and can give you his take on it, because he is very happy with the job he did changing out the ball screws and doing the whole conversion.  Otherwise you could PM Jumps4 and 7HC to get their opinions of how it is working for them.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not aware of any formal or informal reviews of the CNC machine but much has been said about the base mill which has a fairly good track record.  There are some differences in the platform such as ball screws, hardened ways and an oiling system.

I've ordered one and will write about it as I go through the setup process.


Ray


----------



## PT Doc (Oct 30, 2013)

Ray, when will you receive yours?


----------



## Titanium (Oct 31, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Steve (Jumps4) has VHC'd a RF-45 and is very happy with it.  I think he and another fello did another one and a smaller machine too.  Might wait till Steve shows up and can give you his take on it, because he is very happy with the job he did changing out the ball screws and doing the whole conversion.  Otherwise you could PM Jumps4 and 7HC to get their opinions of how it is working for them.



Bob,
Thanks for the leads on people who have done a CNC conversion.  I'm looking for reviews for the turnkey CNC mill.




			
				Ray C said:
			
		

> I'm not aware of any formal or informal reviews of the CNC machine but much has been said about the base mill which has a fairly good track record. There are some differences in the platform such as ball screws, hardened ways and an oiling system.
> 
> I've ordered one and will write about it as I go through the setup process.



Thanks for the reply.  Very strange that there don't seem to be the reviews that Matt mentioned.  If I were selling these new CNC machines, I darn sure would be keeping track of the first reviews that starting showing up.

This mill would blow away the smaller Novakon mill and the larger Tormach mill if there were a couple of improvements.  The table sizes and X / Z travels on the Novakon and larger Tormach are kind of wimpy.

1.  Belt conversion to get the rpm up into the 4500 - 6000 rpm range as compared to the standard 1950 rpm (geared) / 3000 rpm (Variable speed drive).  Also would get rid of the relatively noisy gears.

2.  Increase the Y travel above the 8" listed.  The non-CNC PM-45M is also listed with an 8" Y-travel.  I wonder if anyone has been able to squeeze some extra Y-travel out of these mills?

3.  Lack of a real chip tray.  Although one sees the Novakon and Tormach guys still building full enclosures despite having a chip tray.


I'm looking forward to seeing your mill arrive.   When do you think you'll see the mill?

Titaniumboy


----------



## Ray C (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure when my machine will arrive as I know that Matt is very busy filling other orders.  I told him to take his time -especially since my fingers are recovering from a nasty cut from sharp piece of metal and I'm not really able to reorganize my shop and do heavy lifting right now.  I'm guessing it will be a couple weeks at least.

Also, I am not an experied CNC user so, I'm not in a position to critique the machine.  I do know that all the compents used in the system are based on very reliable existing parts.  While I appreciate the efforts and details in this type of machinery, I personally don't see a lot of rocket science going on.  I've owned a PM 45 mill for many years and it's bullet proof -given what it is.  My only nit about the current machines is a lack of good oiling ports but, that is addressed in the CNC version.

As for full enclosures...  I use Kool Mist and am not concerned about dousing the floor with coolant.  I also have about 250lbs of various stainless and aluminum sheet metal -mostly 4x4ft sheets.  I can make a simple and effective chip shield enclosure in short order.

BTW:  I'm not looking for the performance of a Haas or Mazak etc...  I just need to make the occasional part that cannot be done with hand cranks and I have a few folks who want some small quantities of parts -and the CNC mill will be helpful there.

I will indeed outline the details as they transpire...


Ray


----------



## zr8cnc (Nov 21, 2013)

Ray,

Just curious if you have received your mill yet? I purchased a cnc version as well and would like to hear about yours if it has arrived. Also I would like to add that I have had a great experience dealing with Matt at Precision Matthews so far.

Thanks


----------



## Ray C (Nov 21, 2013)

No, havent received it and won't for a little while longer.  I had an injury to my fingers a while ago and I was not able to reorganize my shop in the desired timeframe.  Subsequently, another important personal matter surfaced so, I told Matt it was fine if he found another buyer -and he did.  I'll wait for the next batch in 2 more weeks.  I've known Matt for a good long while and I didn't want my machine taking-up space in his warehouse.

Yes, Matt is a real decent guy!  I was supposed to visit him this weekend but, some personal matters changed my plans...

Don't worry, it's going to happen -and very soon but, life keeps getting in the way.

Ray




zr8cnc said:


> Ray,
> 
> Just curious if you have received your mill yet? I purchased a cnc version as well and would like to hear about yours if it has arrived. Also I would like to add that I have had a great experience dealing with Matt at Precision Matthews so far.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## g0a (Aug 19, 2014)

Ray C said:


> No, havent received it and won't for a little while longer.  I had an injury to my fingers a while ago and I was not able to reorganize my shop in the desired timeframe.  Subsequently, another important personal matter surfaced so, I told Matt it was fine if he found another buyer -and he did.  I'll wait for the next batch in 2 more weeks.  I've known Matt for a good long while and I didn't want my machine taking-up space in his warehouse.
> 
> Yes, Matt is a real decent guy!  I was supposed to visit him this weekend but, some personal matters changed my plans...
> 
> ...





Hi there Any update to this   ?   I am interested in the pm 45 and possible cnc version myself


----------



## Ray C (Aug 19, 2014)

g0a said:


> Hi there Any update to this   ?   I am interested in the pm 45 and possible cnc version myself



Oh, I've had it a long time and it's fine.  It gets used just like all the other stuff in my shop and it keeps-up with me and the rest of the machines.  I've written quite a bit more about it here so, just browse the threads and you'll find plenty to read.  Contact me if you have specific questions...


Ray


----------

